# Critters in Bok Choy



## Turkeyman (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey all,

I went to the local Asian market today to purchase some produce and picked up bok choy for the first time. I know that bok choy is normally known for having lots of sand/soil inside, but when I got home and separated the stalks for cleaning -- there were a good number of dead bugs inside. Little flies or gnats...some with appendags smeared all over the place, some pressed nice and tight for a perfectly preserved bug carcass. I didn't think it was THAT big a deal -- I just finished cutting the root off to separate the stalks and washing each and every stalk -- they're air drying right now. I got most of the stuff off, thankfully.

I wanted to know if anyone has had a similar experience with Bok Choy, specifically bugs that they had to wash off. Are these bugs harmful at all? The Bok Choy itself had bright white stalks and firm leaves, so I'm guessing it was okay.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 18, 2009)

It's just fine.  When I've grown it in the garden I've had all sorts of bugs & caterpillars on it sometimes.  I just give everything a good rinse & inspection, which is easy since the leaves aren't strongly savoyed, & cook away.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 18, 2009)

I sometimes get the same problem with celery.  I just separate and rinse real good.


----------



## Turkeyman (Jan 18, 2009)

Woot, thanks for the replies. I'll be making a stir-fry with them tomorrow and might steam a stalk or two on the side. Trying to add some interesting new veggies to the normal menu.


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Jan 24, 2009)

Never found bugs in my Bok Choy - I use 'Chinese' greens extensively.
Doesn't matter - bugs should be a major protein source for us - they require much
less water/land/fertilizer to produce a equivalent amount of protein/energy compared to beef/pork/fish/poultry.
Asians have been consuming them for a long long time.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 24, 2009)

Always wash your stuff. Even if critters aren't from where it's grown, they could be picked up from other food sources transported with it or wherever.
Any lettuce, cabbage, spinach-leaf veggies should alway be washed, along with anything else.


----------

